# Diablo: Die lustigsten und coolsten Item-Namen



## Nelia (18. Juli 2008)

Ich fang mal an ^^. Gerade bei Duriel gedroppt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (18. Juli 2008)

also ich find die nahmen der gelben items am besten ^^    die sind immer krass zufallsgeneriert und manchmal kommt dabei echt was komisch witziges bei raus ;D


----------



## Gen91 (19. Juli 2008)

Stimmt da kamen dann solche Namen wie "Schwere Leichte Rüstung" bei raus ^^.


----------



## Donmo (19. Juli 2008)

Am besten ist wohl folgendes:

Es ist spät in der Nacht. Selbst die Raumpfleger haben den Gebäudekomplex von Blizzard schon verlassen. Nur zwei einsame Seelen, betreut mit der wichtigen Aufgabe, die Itemnamen für Diablo zu übersetzen, können sich dank tiefschwarzem Kaffee noch auf den Beinen halten. In einem langen dunklen Flur stehen zwei gegenüberliegende Türen offen, und ein fahler Lichtschein fällt auf den frisch gewischten Boden. Der Blizzardmitarbeiter auf der linken Seite hat die englischen Itemnamen, der auf der rechten soll sie ins Deutsche übersetzen. So hört man immer wieder, wie es aus dem rechten Raum schallt: 'Bloodsthief!' und es murrend von rechts antwortet: 'Blutdieb!' Das Spiel wiederholt sich stundenlang. Doch als der linke Blizzardmitarbeiter ruft:'Coldsteel Eye!' gerät sein Kollege ins Grübeln. 'Was solls,' denkt er sich 'schließlich muss ich nicht mit den deutschen Namen leben, und außerdem bin ich zu müde zum Nachdenken.' Und siehe da, es findet sich ein passender Name. Auf seiner Tastatur tippt er kurz, und ein müdes Lächeln huscht über sein Gesicht, als er auf seinem Bildschirm liest: 'Kälteraubauge'.

Mittlerweile leider gefixt in Kältestahl-Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zino (19. Juli 2008)

Hab auch grad ein lustiges gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (19. Juli 2008)

Hm irgendwie spinnt mein PC,die Screenshots sind nicht erkennbar.

Ich hab Sanders RipRap

Find ich ganz lustig, sind Stiefel aus einem Set mit +40% Movespeed, ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (19. Juli 2008)

Dummeiches Haudrauf (stangenwaffe)
Wand der Augenlosen   (knochenschild)


----------



## Shaure (19. Juli 2008)

da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben, zino, dahero kommen auch die bescheuertesten namen aus allen anderen spielen ,die ins deutsche übersetzt werden...


----------



## crankworx (19. Juli 2008)

Fand das grüne Set "Sander's Dummheit" immer super.
Vor allem weil nen Kumpel von mir Alexander heisst und
schon immer "Sander" genannt wird. ;-)


----------



## Zino (20. Juli 2008)

Neues Item gedropt was sich lohnt anzuschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ding z.b^^


----------



## the Huntress (23. Juli 2008)

Ich trag ne Kiste!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleedy (23. Juli 2008)

Zwei Items, deren Namen auch recht lustig sind^^

Nummer 1:


----------



## Bleedy (23. Juli 2008)

Und Nummer 2:


----------



## Blondi(e/ey) (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nur leider kein Bild, aber bei mir ist mal ein Streitkolben gedroppt, der vor sich selbst Angst hat^^

Name:Der Schreck des Schreckens


----------



## EnCeLiS (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komischer Name^^


----------



## Nelia (24. Juli 2008)

Geile Items. Nur immer weiter posten ^^.


----------

